# Vorteile und NAchteile eines Echolotes



## limpwrist (10. März 2009)

Hallo

Gibt es eigentlich auch Negatives zum Thema Echolot zu sagen?
Ich bin erstaunt was diese Geräte alles können und erst recht die SI Geräte.

Technische Mängel ? Zu große Versprechen? Ausfindig machen letzter Verstecke von Fischen ect?

Danke


----------



## VOGO (11. März 2009)

*AW: Vorteile und NAchteile eines Echolotes*

Nachteile sind, abgesehen von den Anschaffungskosten, weniger bekannt. Warum auch? Solange es keine Vorgaben vom Gewässereigentümer oder vom Land gibt, sind die Teilchen doch OK. Ausserdem regen sie die Vorstellungskraft an


----------



## antonio (11. März 2009)

*AW: Vorteile und NAchteile eines Echolotes*

ein echo es kann das qualitativ beste sein was auf dem markt ist, ist nur so gut wie der, der es bedient/bedienen kann.
deine frage vor/nachteile müßtest du mal näher erläutern.

antonio


----------



## limpwrist (11. März 2009)

*AW: Vorteile und NAchteile eines Echolotes*

Ich dachte da schon an des Preis Leistungs Verhältniss zum Einen.

Zum Anderen kam mir die Frage aus dem Grunde, da ja einige Diskussionen im Forum sich um Fischbestände drehen. Bzw zum Thema überfischte Gewässer.

Sprich man macht ja mit den Geräten die letzten Verstecke der Fische aus. 

Das war so meine Idee


----------



## antonio (11. März 2009)

*AW: Vorteile und NAchteile eines Echolotes*



limpwrist schrieb:


> Ich dachte da schon an des Preis Leistungs Verhältniss zum Einen.
> 
> Zum Anderen kam mir die Frage aus dem Grunde, da ja einige Diskussionen im Forum sich um Fischbestände drehen. Bzw zum Thema überfischte Gewässer.
> 
> ...




ein echo ist in erster linie dazu da gewässerstrukturen zu erkennen und nicht,um fische auszumachen.
es ist eben bei vielen noch der irrglaube da, ich nehm nen echo und dann finde ich jeden fisch.
um fische zu finden/zu erkennen bedarf es schon ein bischen übung im umgang mit den echos und der richtigen einstellung der geräte.
bei qualitativ guten geräten ist natürlich mehr zu erkennen, als bei "billigteilen".
bei der auswahl des gerätes ist zu beachten wie und wo ich es einsetzen will(gewässertiefen, salz oder süßwasser usw.)

antonio


----------



## Main-Schleuse (11. März 2009)

*AW: Vorteile und NAchteile eines Echolotes*

Ein Nachteil der aber nicht erwiesen ist und somit nur als Spekulation angesehen werden kann ist: In Gewässern in denen sehr sehr viel mit E-Loten gefischt wird was z. B an holländischen Gewässern der Fall ist. Gibt es teilweise Spekulationen darüber ob das Klickergeräusch vom Lot eine gewisse Scheuchwirkung auf die Fische hat.
Da gerade in Holland sehr viel Catch&Release betrieben wird und Fische die schon mal gefangen wurden eine Gefahr mit dem Geräusch in Verbindung bringen. Das ist aber ein sehr großes Thema wo es auch darum geht ob Fische die Fähigkeit haben zu lernen. Eines ist sicher, Fische können auch konditioniert werden. Z.b Goldfische die auf plätschern mit der Hand an der Oberfläche zum herkommen bewegt werden da es was zu fressen gibt. Dieses "Lernen" geht super schnell.


----------



## antonio (11. März 2009)

*AW: Vorteile und NAchteile eines Echolotes*



Main-Schleuse schrieb:


> Ein Nachteil der aber nicht erwiesen ist und somit nur als Spekulation angesehen werden kann ist: In Gewässern in denen sehr sehr viel mit E-Loten gefischt wird was z. B an holländischen Gewässern der Fall ist. Gibt es teilweise Spekulationen darüber ob das Klickergeräusch vom Lot eine gewisse Scheuchwirkung auf die Fische hat.
> Da gerade in Holland sehr viel Catch&Release betrieben wird und Fische die schon mal gefangen wurden eine Gefahr mit dem Geräusch in Verbindung bringen. Das ist aber ein sehr großes Thema wo es auch darum geht ob Fische die Fähigkeit haben zu lernen. Eines ist sicher, Fische können auch konditioniert werden. Z.b Goldfische die auf plätschern mit der Hand an der Oberfläche zum herkommen bewegt werden da es was zu fressen gibt. Dieses "Lernen" geht super schnell.



das von dir beschriebene phänomen tritt auch in norge beim seelachs auf,hierzu gibts einige berichte wo dies bestätigt wird.

antonio


----------



## limpwrist (11. März 2009)

*AW: Vorteile und NAchteile eines Echolotes*

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Das hört sich doch schon mal alles sehr interessant an. 

Petri Heil


----------



## Jungferntaler (11. März 2009)

*AW: Vorteile und NAchteile eines Echolotes*

Noch ein Nachteil ist, das teuere Zubehör.
Self made rules.
Guckst Du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=150025


----------



## Zanderzeit (14. März 2009)

*AW: Vorteile und NAchteile eines Echolotes*

Yes selfmade rules. Bin auch schon kräftig am konstruieren


----------

